# Atticus Still Missing - an Update



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank You all for your kindness, positive thoughts and prayers. This a.m. I set out several live traps (last night we set out some kennels with food and blankets) in the areas he was last seen. I need to run out into the field to pick up some more large live traps. I hate leaving for anything length of time - but I'll feel better if I put out as many traps as possible. Rugby and I walked a very large area this morning (rugby walked some, but was carried a great deal). I left shirts and blankets that smell like home and water in all the kennels. 

I'm hoping that Ken can fly over the area this afternoon when he is done teaching class, if he could of canceled class he would of.

I am still faxing information and calling vets in the area - I don't want to drop that side of things - since it might not of been Atticus in the area. 

The area in question is closed off to folks during business hours - so we won't be able to get in there again until around 4pm. I have been informed there are water sources in the area and all the maintenance and folks at campus police are aware of us and our little guy. They have all been very helpful and for that we are so grateful - we've been allowed access to many places that aren't normally open to the public. They did say that someone lost their pomeranian recently and they were able to get him back from the area. 

I will try and take pictures later today of the area and post. 

It is scrub desert vegetation. I am so thankful the nights are too cold for rattlesnakes. 

Thank you all for your continued prayers and positive thoughts. We hope to have good news to report later this evening.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update.

Bless his wee heart. I can't stop thinking about him.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jennifer! I have been praying my little heart out for his safe return rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm hoping you find him really soon! I have not stopped thinking of you, Ken, Atticus and Rugby :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Jennifer--I'm thinking of you all the time too. I was wondering about what happened (I might have missed it). He was with the babysitter and she SAW him run away or he was in the yard and possibly got lose by himself or possibly someone could have taken him? I hope it's ok I'm asking. Do you know the sitter well? There's no way she could have been involved in some kind of dognapping or anything? I totally don't know what happened so, again, I hope it's ok I'm asking. I'll go look over the posts and see if you posted about it already. Whatever happened, I just hope to God he is found safe and sound soon. We love you guys :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I will continue to pray for you guys.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- I'm praying so hard -- all the time. rayer: rayer: 

He must be so frightened out there alone. :smcry: :smcry: 

But I do feel something positive will happen today. The Comcast people are looking too, but if he's in the area you think, they won't be much help.

We do have the public service announcements on Channel 21 with Atticus' pic just in case.

Praying will all my heart. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jennifer, we are checking every hour for news. Praying and sending hugs for you.
Bob and Marsha


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that I think about Atticus often during the day and pray for his safe return. I know how you feel (I lost a cat this past summer). My heart goes out to you.

Leslie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God Bless You All!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks so much Jennifer for the update! I am continuing to send well wishes and tons of prayers so that you may find little Atticus safe and sound, and AS soon as possible! Stay strong!! :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thank you for the update.
Like everyone else, I can't stop thinking about Atticus. I hope you find him today.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending lots of positive energy your way!

Hurry home Atticus!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just please remember that we are all praying for you, Atticus, Ken and Rugby. I know that this must be difficult for everyone. Please let us know if there is anything at all that you can think of for us to do that isn't being done.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update. I am praying that Atticus is in that area and that you are able to find him soon. I hope that he is with you and in his warm bed tonight! We'll keep praying. And please keep us posted!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jennifer, thanks for the update. We are still praying like crazy for the safe return of your littleman. I will continue to check for updates. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update Jennifer, you must be beside yourself with worry :grouphug: 
I will keep praying that Atticus is home today safe and sound in your arms rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Praying and praying and praying...


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

jennifer, thank you so much for takin the time to update us, in the midst of everything. The first thing i thought about when i woke up was little atticus.. i will continue praying that he comes home soon!!! :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Still keeping the little man in my thoughts and prayers. I went home at lunch today and just hugged Paris and started crying. I can't imagine what you and Ken are going through right now.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Jennifer. It sounds like you guys are doing everything you can! Hang in there and I'll keep praying that Atticus is home safe and sound soon!!! I think about him and you and your family constantly.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers for a positive outcome rayer: I wish I could be there to help . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update. We are still sending positive thoughts and prayers for a safe return home for Atticus. rayer:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sending good thoughts for a happy reunion!! I'm so sorry your going through all this, :grouphug: 

Some other suggestions that might help.

Put up pictures with your phone number attached in the post office, local food stores, libraries, vets offices. Hang posters on the stop signs in your area. Go to local neighborhoods and hang signs. Even take out an add in the sunday paper.

*Wanted to add that you can call your local news station and I'm sure they would run something for FREE.*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Atticus sure has a lot of people who care about him. So many of us here on SM are truly devasted by this and hope he will be found today. 

As I was driving home for lunch today I had the strongest feeling about Atticus... that he had been found and was kissing you guys and jumping all over you and he was saying, "Mommy, I was lost and couldn't get home." It seemed so real. 

I am hoping for our happy ending today. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am truly praying for a happy outcome to this terrible tragedy rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Atticus sure has a lot of people who care about him. So many of us here on SM are truly devasted by this and hope he will be found today.
> 
> As I was driving home for lunch today I had the strongest feeling about Atticus... that he had been found and was kissing you guys and jumping all over you and he was saying, "Mommy, I was lost and couldn't get home." It seemed so real.
> 
> I am hoping for our happy ending today. :grouphug:[/B]


I hope your strong feeling comes true today - this is making me sick with worry - really I keep going on to sm for good news and then read like crazy to the end .. I WANT TO SEE ATTICUS FOUND IN BIG LETTERS TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'll continue to pray for the little guy. He must be so scared. I can't bear to think about it.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've felt so personally affected by someone else's situation. I feel like I have lost one of my own. I talk about Atticus to my friends like I knew him. I just feel so helpless. He just HAS to come home safe and sound.

I just know God is hearing all these prayers and is keeping Atticus safe from harm. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Praying so hard for Atticus to be found and home safely soon!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jennifer. I will continue praying that Atticus will be found today! rayer: rayer: I know you can't wait to get him back in your arms! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jennifer, I'm still praying like crazy for you all. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My cable was out and I couldn't check for updates. I swear I was on SM before the cable guy was out of the driveway. 
I think about this all the time and wanted to see a post with a happy ending. I'll keep checking and I have you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you for the update Jennifer. Was hoping that there would be some good news. but will continue to pray for Atticus's safe return. Jill


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update!! I hope he comes home today!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Still praying that Atticus will be found safe and sound TODAY.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hello dear friends. I just quickly wanted to update what happend to the emails I send off.
I got a couple of replies, with more ideas and links where we could also look for atticus.

I asked for announcments on these sites now, after Chery Bruce (Executive Director - NM Animal Friends) gave me the links.



> Petroglyphs' Animal Resource Magazine
> Albuquerque Dog (www.abqdog.com)
> www.PetHarbor.com
> Animal Humane Assoc. of NM (www.ahanm.org)
> ...



also this is very important, 


> And, be SURE to run the lost dog ad in the Albuquerque Journal's lost and found section of the paper. The ad is free.[/B]


@jennifer, why don't you just send them your flyer?

I'm sure they will publish it.

and is it alright for me to put atticus on http://www.petharbor.com, etc.? 
I would use the details fro m the petfinder link.


HE WILL BE FOUND!!! he just will be!!!!

all the best, I am thinking of you and your family constantly.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I am checking here all the time. I just can't do anything else. I keep praying and praying rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The info from Cheryl is great. Still praying. rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So impressive how everyone has responded and rallied.... from well wishes & donations to candles lit, information and contacts shared....and of course prayers. I am so impressed with the wealth of knowledge and the huge hearts.


I really have to say I am so proud of everyone. This is one special group.


As always praying for Atticus safe return.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I've been praying so hard for Atticus and Jennifer and Ken and Rugby! 

Josie says: She's spent hours on the computer waiting for the news that Atticus is found. And, I searched our front yard, just in case.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have said prayer intentions to St. Anthony (to find his way home), St. Francis (patron saint of all animals), and St. Christoper (that Atticus have a safe travel back home).


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE JENNIFER . :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Still praying rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: rayer: Shotzi and I are praying that Atticus is found soon. rayer: :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm still praying. Was wondering if a notice has been posted on the Maltese Only forum. 


Joy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

> I have said prayer intentions to St. Anthony (to find his way home), St. Francis (patron saint of all animals), and St. Christoper (that Atticus have a safe travel back home).[/B]


And I've been praying to St. Jude. Looks like we've got the Saints covered to help us help Atticus get home.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Jennifer, will continue prayers for Atticus.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: still praying for atticus rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in for an update. Poor little Atticus is out there freezing his butt off....common little guy, where's your hound dog instinct.....find your way home!!!

Geez, I wish I could just fly out there and help find him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're all still praying that Atticus will be found today. rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed..Atticus come home please. we miss you. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This is tearing so many hearts out. Atticus GO HOME! Your family needs you there little guy. Use your great nose and find home.

God bless you until you get there!
Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Want you to know we're still praying real hard here rayer: rayer: Come on home Atticus-that would be the bestest Valentine of all!! :grouphug:


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Crossing my fingers and heart...come home Atticus!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Atticus. I'm so sad for him. :smcry: I hope someone finds him very soon.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just checking for an update. Please come home soon Atticus. rayer: rayer:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Come on little guy. Go see any stranger, they'll bring you to your mommy! She misses you :smcry:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about Atticus I will pray for his safe return and hope that it will be soon. rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've added Atticus to Fidofinder.com. Here is his listing. I can add a reward amount-Jennifer or Ken-if you come on-just let me know what you'd like me to put and I'll ad it on.

Fido Finder Site

rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

> I've added Atticus to Fidofinder.com. Here is his listing. I can add a reward amount-Jennifer or Ken-if you come on-just let me know what you'd like me to put and I'll ad it on.
> 
> Fido Finder Site
> 
> rayer: rayer:[/B]


Gena, 
Have you heard from Jennifer today?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Only to let me know how grateful they are for the donations. I so hope they find Atticus today yet rayer: rayer: rayer: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=525643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's going to be very hard trying to sleep tonight knowing little Atticus is out in the dark and cold, :smcry: GO HOME ATTICUS rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: mommy and daddy need you :smcry:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Praying right along with everyone else for Atticus' safe return. Has anyone tried writing to Robyn from Small Paws Rescue? She has put out traps for lost foster dogs and might have some great suggestions for Jennifer. C'mon Atticus please be our valentine and come home.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just want to make a suggestion.. someone should continually contact the animal shelters. Even though they have been notified. I was talking to my fiend about Atticus and she said to keep checking in to these shelters. 
This is because she had seen a flyer with photo of a missing pooch at her vets , posted by the owner. Well, my friend saw this same pooch she saw on flyer at vets in the newspaper offered up for adoption by the shelter! She contacted the vet to get the owners number and the owner siad she HAD contacted the shelters etc and left her number in case he was turned in.... they never called her! the information must have gotten "lost' ! 

Meanwhile the prayers will be continuing for the return of little Atticus! I can't get him off my mind!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:grouphug: Oh this makes me feel terrible. :smcry: We are keeping you guys and Atticus in our thoughts and prayers.

I'm praying that when you go back to those traps your sweet little man is sitting up in one waiting for you to take him home. rayer: rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope its ok, but I would like to suggest something. Considering Atticus may be at the scrap yard and on night 4 maybe it would be a good idea to get intouch with whom ever owns the yard and request that you have access to search even during work hours. Also, another idea is to hire someone with a canine search dog asap. I am so hoping you find him soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you all - 
there were no sightings of Atticus today - we finished laying out traps on the area of land we are not allowed on during 8-5; we will check traps several times tonight and move them in the early hours. 

Ken walks the animal shelter 1 or 2 times a day. 

We have APAS of Socorro involved as well as the NM Corgi - tracking dog forum involved.

The wind has been a big problem today.

I'll give you another update in the morning. I'm trying to not loose hope but with no sightings today I'm very scared.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I know it's hard-but don't lose hope hon! Miracles do happen and we've got so many people praying for Atticus. 

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I's very natural to be scared...who wouldn't be in your shoes...we are all upset and he's not even our furbaby....I can't even imagine how you are dealing with all of this...but we all have to have faith...he will be found...in my heart of hearts I truly believe someone greater than us is watching over and protecting him....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their generosity, love, prayers, positive thoughts, advice, everything. The PM's and Comments and Candles are being read - but I haven't had time to respond to all of them.

they mean the world to us.

The area we want to search during the day is part of an active explosive range (they blow things up on the other side of the mountain, not this side); so it is a huge, huge deal to get even where we are - we have been granted access to many areas - but they firm about this one area. There is so much land to cover that there is plenty outside of this huge bone yard to look thru.
thank you all - my thoughts and prayers are with each of you as well and I am thanking God for each of you and your families, I feel truly blessed to know you all.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Atticus hasn't been found yet. :smcry: Stay strong & keep the faith. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This really is a scary thing but there's still so much hope that you'll find him. A great example of a miracle is the woman in NY who had her baby taken in a robbery but she got her back. 
The lady in Ohio that her dog was in a wooded area for 3 weeks and she got back home and she's OK. 
You're doing everything you can to find him and there's so many people now that know you're looking for Atticus so someone will see him and help him get back to you. 
We're all praying for the update that he's found and home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jennifer, I know you are feeling discouaged, rest, we are all holding your family and Atticus in prayer, when it seems the worse that's when God works the best. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And don't forget the women who was travelling in Phoenix on business and one of the maids accidentally let her Maltese out and she found him 2-3 weeks later.

There is hope and we're all here still praying.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Thanks for the update. He is number one on my mind!!!!! I really hope the pet phycic can help out. He has to be found. He must be so scared.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

jennifer and ken, i feel horrible that atticus hasnt been found... try to keep your spirits up and take care of yourselves, i will keep praying that atticus finds his way home soon..... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am very sad ... I just want Atticus to be found :bysmilie: 
I come onto sm so many times a day hoping, praying, wishing for a miracle.

He will come to you - please be patient ...

You have a great support system (a virtual support team) on you side.

I will pray non stop, I just want him warm and happy in his own home with Rugby.
I feel so helpless - I wish I could come over there and help with the search. 

I just hope you find the right place in that huge area to go straight to him.

Hopefully, tomorrow will bring us some wonderful new ... Jennifer - you and Ken first and then all of the gang at SM need this wonderful new.

Thanks for updating us - you must be exhausted, mentally and physically.

Take care of yourselves.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Just want to make a suggestion.. someone should continually contact the animal shelters.[/B]


*

i know it's not the same like ringing them or going there, but I'm checking the sites every day, a couple of times.
I'm so scared someone wants to sell the little boy.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: please god, let him come home!!*


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Please Lord - Guide Atticus back to his parents....










l


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Still praying my butt off that Atticus will find his way home soon!!! Prayers for Jennifer, Ken and Rugby too!

Josie says: I prayed with mommy last night. I love that God person, have you ever noticed that it's "Dog" spelled backwards? Weird!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I keep praying that Atticus has been found every time I check in here. He is in so many peoples prayers now that he just has to be found soon. I really wish there was something I could do to help but all I can do is pray rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=525683
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first gut instinct to this horror of a situation was that Atticus was taken to be given as a gift for Valentine's Day. Which, to me, means he's been taken care of. Today's the day, and the greatest gift of all would be for Atticus to return to the arms of Jennifer, Ken and Rugby. 

The majority of people in this world are good. I'm praying that if someone does indeed have Atticus, please, have a heart and bring him to his loving parents.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just checking in for an update. I'm so sad that Atticus hasn't been found yet.  I'm praying so hard that he is found today. rayer: rayer:


----------



## breezymalteezy (Aug 2, 2007)

We're right there with you. Mandy, Ajax and I are very worried but still very hopeful.

It sounds like you guys are doing a great job in the search. You should be proud of yourselves.

Keep in mind dogs can subsist for a very long time outdoors.

Keeping you in our prayers!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I was really hoping & praying Atticus would be home today :bysmilie: . I will continue praying rayer: rayer: rayer: ...wish I could do more. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are in our thoughts and prayers also I so hope Atticus will be returned to you. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Atticus was the last thing I thought of when going to bed last night and the first thing I thought of this morning. I am praying so hard our boy will come come to Jennifer, Ken and Rugby today!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh no, still no good news.
this is nearly unbearable!

jennfer and ken, I do not know how you can live trough this. it must be sooo hard. I PRAY as much as I can for your little boy.

by the way, how is rugby coping with the situation?

loads of hugs!!!

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: *


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Checking in also. Please keep us up to date as to what you are doing Jennifer. This is so horrible for all of your Malt family. Wishing we could all be there for you. Many hugs from Bob and Marsha


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My hopes are always so high when I login here and then deflated when there is no progress :bysmilie: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yesterday there was a story in my local paper about a dog who had been missing for 3 weeks and they finally did find him..dont give up hope :grouphug: 
rayer: rayer: Praying today is a very happy day and Atticus is found rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> My hopes are always so high when I login here and then deflated when there is no progress :bysmilie: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]



That's exactly how I feel ... my heart does a race then I am bummed out ..
I wonder what happened with Lynne and the pet physcic ..

I bet that physcic can feel all our energy now ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I just checked all the sites where atticus is declared as missing.

as soon as I see him, 
http://kob.com/article/stories/S53813.shtml

I could just burst out into tears. 
he must be so scared.

BUT HE WILL BE FOUND!!! HE WILL COME HOME!!!!!

oh just saw him on http://dogdetective.com/dog-details.cfm?dogid=984904 now too, great. 
I just sooo much hope it helps and someone sees him, rings you and tells you to pick him up
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sad.....I can only imagine how Ken And Jennifer are doing.

I have been praying and sending positive thoughts.

Hurry home sweet boy Atticus we love you!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> *I just checked all the sites where atticus is declared as missing.
> 
> as soon as I see him,
> http://kob.com/article/stories/S53813.shtml
> ...



You guys are amazing!

I have one question on KOB.com how come there is not a contact number like in the other ad?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello All - We went out late last night to check traps and we checked traps and moved several of them this a.m. We just got a call about a possible sighting yesterday and Ken has gone to check that out.
keep your fingers crossed.

Thanks Again for all of your thoughts and prayers.

I'm going to try and rest a bit with Rugby while Ken is out - we'll check traps again at 1pm.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope this new lead results in a happy homecoming!
Know that you're in my thoughts - I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you. I believe that Atticus will be safely home soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I'm thinking and praying for Atticus every minute. nothing else is on my mind. I went to bed crying for him. Please God Help Jennifer and Ken find little Atticus rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Any sightings is promising news. OMG-please be Atticus-Please Be Atticus! I will be the happiest girl in the world (well, along with everyone else on SM) if he is found today!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed and praying like crazy that the new sighting is Atticus.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Praying that this sighting brings Atticus home. Please, please, be Atticus! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: PLEASE GOD HEAR OUR PRAYER FOR ATTICUS


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update and was glad to see there was a sighting. I hope that was him and we'll have that happy ending we're all holding our breaths for. I can't walk by my computer without checking to see if there's any news. 
I hope so much he'll be home today!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

jennifer thank you so much for the update...sending strength persistence prayers and love your way :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Hello All - We went out late last night to check traps and we checked traps and moved several of them this a.m. We just got a call about a possible sighting yesterday and Ken has gone to check that out.
> keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks Again for all of your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


 rayer: rayer: rayer: Please God, bring little Atticus home. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I can only imagine how you must feel. We are still all praying for Atticus's safe return. Please don't give up hope . Last summer my husband was out back barbequing and he let Twinkie Dink out with him and she ran away. We were searching the neighborhood . I was frantic, turns out she ran into the neighbors garage and the neighbor didn't see her. When his wife came home about 15 mins. later neighbor saw her and Dink came running out. She never even barked. Even in the house if you are looking for her she doesn't bark, she just shows up and looks at you with her look. I'm sure you have those areas covered. You are leaving no stones unturned. I just know Atticus will be found!!! Jill


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Was hopping to see a post that Atticus was home. Still praying like crazy. Atticus find your way home your mommy and daddy and brother are missing you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I have much faith that Atticus will be found. Please keep us updated on any progress and we will keep praying. rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

More prayers and positve thoughts for you all. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Another sighting is promising!!! I'm still praying so hard it hurts.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in. Hoping that we have some good news before long rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Come on Atticus ... hurry home !!!!!!!!!!!!! :smpullhair: 

We're all stressed out over this and we need a round of Margarita's but won't have a sip until you are home safe and sound ... rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Atticus -- we all love you. Please, please let Jennifer and Ken find you.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: rayer: Come on Atticus, find your way home. rayer: :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> I have one question on KOB.com how come there is not a contact number like in the other ad?[/B]


well I put the add on, I posted the number too, maybe it was shortend, I will ask about that quick if they can change that for us!
thanks :grouphug: 

atticus, come home...please PLEASE come home!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Still thinking of you littleman! Please come home!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

hoping for some good news... atticus... please come home.. everyone misses you!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just checking in for an update....please come home Atticus! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Atticus, you have been on my mind, I just thought I would read that you were home, please find your owners, they need you and miss you. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Please dear God, show him the way home.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Just checking in. We are praying that Atticus is found soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

Atticus, little baby, please come home!!!!:bysmilie:

our (mine and ryders) thoughts and prayers are with you!!! rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking in. Littleman please come home. Still praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

please come home atticus rayer:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm thinking of poor Atticus all day. Please find your way home, your mommy and daddy miss you rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Still praying and checking in........please Atticus, I know you want to go home, your Mommy and Daddy are waiting!!!!! Please go home~~~~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know God is hearing our prayers,

Father please bring him back safe, Lord I know your timing is perfect, it's just so hard to wait, keep your arms around little Atticus calm his little nerves and help him not to fear people when they come to help him. I also ask that you would hold up Jennifer and Ken, help them to get rest. I ask this in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I know God is hearing our prayers,
> 
> Father please bring him back safe, Lord I know your timing is perfect, it's just so hard to wait, keep your arms around little Atticus calm his little nerves and help him not to fear people when they come to help him. I also ask that you would hold up Jennifer and Ken, help them to get rest. I ask this in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]


Amen rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I know God is hearing our prayers,
> 
> Father please bring him back safe, Lord I know your timing is perfect, it's just so hard to wait, keep your arms around little Atticus calm his little nerves and help him not to fear people when they come to help him. I also ask that you would hold up Jennifer and Ken, help them to get rest. I ask this in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]


Amen :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526381
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Atticus please come home! rayer:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> I know God is hearing our prayers,
> 
> Father please bring him back safe, Lord I know your timing is perfect, it's just so hard to wait, keep your arms around little Atticus calm his little nerves and help him not to fear people when they come to help him. I also ask that you would hold up Jennifer and Ken, help them to get rest. I ask this in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]


AMEN - Matildas mommy is so good at prayers. 

Atticus - please know how much you are loved and missed - come home little angel, come home.

Leslie


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Father please bring him back safe, Lord I know your timing is perfect, it's just so hard to wait, keep your arms around little Atticus calm his little nerves and help him not to fear people when they come to help him. I also ask that you would hold up Jennifer and Ken, help them to get rest. I ask this in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/QUOTE]

Amen.

Matildas Mommy is good at prayers. Every time she posts one I say it and think that I couldnt have put it better myself. Thanks!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Is the meditation over yet ????


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I was so sure Atticus would be home yesterday. I hate being wrong.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I keep jumping up checking to see updates. White circles could it be a white fence? or white lines like parking lots have ? or White house with circular driveway ?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Right.....no news yet.  For some reason, I have to keep logging on to SM like every hour to check......I'll be in the middle of something and I then I run upstairs just to check. Maybe it's gonna be soon - I keep feeling like he's been found. OK - I'll be back.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I keep checking in and praying for Atticus to be home, rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Please Lord guide him to his mummy and daddy's arms today rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope that today is the day. Throughout the day I stop and send all my vibes for him to go to one of those cages or to make himself seen so that somebody can rescue him. Hugs to you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

anything new? like Pat said I check all the time hoping there will be good news. :grouphug: :grouphug: Please atticus, you've scared all of us, come home!
I just don't understand how there are sightings of him and yet no one can pinpoint the area or go and get him better yet. If I saw a little dog especially in full coat, alone..I'd follow him or call him and try to get him to come to me. Gosh I hope someone can help you! If I were there, I'd help you myself, Jennifer.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking for updates. Lord Jesus, please bring Atticus home today. Keep him safe and direct his path back to his mommy and daddy.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I was praying that when I got up this morning that he would have been found I am still praying. I have to work today and won't be anywhere near a computer so maybe he will be home by the time I get back. I pray that someone has him and is loving him and has a good heart and brings him back home where he belongs rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> anything new? like Pat said I check all the time hoping there will be good news. :grouphug: :grouphug: Please atticus, you've scared all of us, come home!
> I just don't understand how there are sightings of him and yet no one can pinpoint the area or go and get him better yet. If I saw a little dog especially in full coat, alone..I'd follow him or call him and try to get him to come to me. Gosh I hope someone can help you! If I were there, I'd help you myself, Jennifer.[/B]


Yes I too am wondering if the spottings are all within a narrow radius... and wondering if someone could only get a photo if even at a distance to confirm that it is indeed Atticus. Also wondering if the spottings are all at about the same time of day.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am checking in all the time too hoping that he has been found. :smcry:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526722
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terri, wouldn't you think someone would pick him up for her or have a better idea where he was located? Gosh I am so frustrated. I just wish there were more helpful outsiders more like us at SM . 

We are here, crossing our fingers hoping for the very best. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526735
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if he is skiddish he might not be able to be caught and also the 'sightings" might be from quite a distance.... 
I do feel it is important to know if all the sightings are in the same narrow radius and also if all at about the same time of day.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

get back home Atticus rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I was just checking ll the shelters again, and had a little shock, first I thought it was atticus, but it's not, looks like a maltese mix to me though. it sais his owner hasn't found him.
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A03...ype_DOG,color_w


OH DEAR...that won't happen with atticus!!

whenever you have the chance or a few minutes time, just join in with checking the shelters. 
lost dog section/ found or stray dogs, each page has different interfaces.
http://www.animalshelter.org/shelters/stat...amp;search=Find

any minute checking could help.

I will be away for the weekend. PLEASE let little atticus be home till i get back. c'mon ATTICS, we miss you!! :wub: 

all the best
schnuppe *


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> *I was just checking ll the shelters again, and had a little shock, first I thought it was atticus, but it's not, looks like a maltese mix to me though. it sais his owner hasn't found him.
> http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A03...ype_DOG,color_w
> 
> 
> ...


Schnuppe - I don't have it handy - but could you please also add on your post the zipcode for socorro ..you need it to find the dog - thanks


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

sure: there it is: Socorro, NM 87801

thank you! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*
BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!

* ATTICUS IS HOME!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31641


----------

